# this is what happens when i get cabin fever



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

*haha*

anyone know how to delete a thread. No reason to keep this going


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Must be a snowbird on a float, Cobia don't swim east......Just Sayin......


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> but i am getting out on the water tomorrow :thumbup:


good for you?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh my god its a retarded Cobidick.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

What, no more cars to wreck????


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> What, no more cars to wreck????


give him a few more days he is about due:yes:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

haha i am due. God forbid me have a good week right???


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yal sure are funny, lettme tell ya. and i know they migrate west but i have seen a few screwin around to the east. but not for long. I think i saw some boats out there the other day with guys up in the tower. We usually start lookin end of march. do people really go this early??


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> yal sure are funny, lettme tell ya. and i know they migrate west but i have seen a few screwin around to the east. but not for long. *I think i saw some boats out there the other day up in the tower.* We usually start lookin end of march. do people really go this early??


HUH??? You think you saw some boats? no wonder you have been in 3 wrecks...you think you saw some boats...you think you saw a green arrow...close enough


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

2 wrecks *bro*. and you know what i mean.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

k, i fixed it grammer police.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Y'all have hurt his feelings. Stop it!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

oh yea, im crying on the inside


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I don't get it? Did you edit your post. I can assure you no one is in a tower lookin for cobia in the middle of january.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm confused


----------

